# Soap 3lb Loafs



## kmarvel (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone sell their soap in a 3 lb loaf??  What do you charge?


----------



## Susie (Aug 5, 2014)

One of the members here once thought of that.  My fear then(and still now) is that someone is going to cut off something important(like a finger) and then sue.   I would hate for that to happen to anyone here.  You must always assume that every customer is an idiot, and make everything as idiot proof as possible, because people will sue you over their own stupidity, and cost you LOTS of money in attorney's fees.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 5, 2014)

The amount charged should be costs x 2 for wholesale and x 4 for retail


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 5, 2014)

wholefoods in my region sells whole loafs that you buy and cut yourself , at some point the customer has to be responsible for "self" or else the business entity will always be over a barrel, JMHO


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 5, 2014)

Susie said:


> One of the members here once thought of that. My fear then(and still now) is that someone is going to cut off something important(like a finger) and then sue. I would hate for that to happen to anyone here. You must always assume that every customer is an idiot, and make everything as idiot proof as possible, because people will sue you over their own stupidity, and cost you LOTS of money in attorney's fees.



I would NEVER sell the loaf uncut!!  Sorry, I wasn't clear on that.  A co worker asked me to make her a loaf of soap.  I made the salt bars and they are curing.  I have already sliced them into bars.  I am not sure how much to charge her.  15 bars and 1" thick.


----------



## Kittie (Aug 5, 2014)

I am in agreement with Lion of Judah, the customer must always be responsible for self at some point. In comparison, a customer could walk into a meat market and could buy either a presliced prime rib steak, or an available entire 8 lb prime rib roast, and chooses the solid 8 lb roast, then cut's self when cutting it into serving sizes, but could not sue the meat store for their injury. It seems to be the same principle for a log of soap 8), and JMHO too. Aside from all that, a fully cured loaf would be quite hard to cut, or so I would think....Of course, if they were wrapped and unable to dry past a certain stage, maybe not...variables are there.



kmarvel said:


> I would NEVER sell the loaf uncut!! Sorry, I wasn't clear on that. A co worker asked me to make her a loaf of soap. I made the salt bars and they are curing. I have already sliced them into bars. I am not sure how much to charge her. 15 bars and 1" thick.



Need to charge your cost of supplies, cost to make another, and then a reasonable profit for your time which could be lowered since it is for a co worker/friend. LOL, just give business cards and ask her to hand some to her friends, could you give her 4-5 small samples also for her to pass with the business cards? Just my $0.02.....


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 6, 2014)

Kittie said:


> I am in agreement with Lion of Judah, the customer must always be responsible for self at some point. In comparison, a customer could walk into a meat market and could buy either a presliced prime rib steak, or an available entire 8 lb prime rib roast, and chooses the solid 8 lb roast, then cut's self when cutting it into serving sizes, but could not sue the meat store for their injury. It seems to be the same principle for a log of soap 8), and JMHO too. Aside from all that, a fully cured loaf would be quite hard to cut, or so I would think....Of course, if they were wrapped and unable to dry past a certain stage, maybe not...variables are there.



I have already cut the bars of soap for her.  It is 15  1" bars of soap = 3lb loaf.  $25 a loaf??   $30 a loaf??


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 6, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I have already cut the bars of soap for her.  It is 15  1" bars of soap = 3lb loaf.  $25 a loaf??   $30 a loaf??



how much does it cost to make per batch ? because $30/15 bars = $2 dollars per bar , and that is without knowing what it cost you to make a batch of soap. that price almost seems like a wholesales price. how much do you normally charge for a bar of soap? and how do you arrive at that price ?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2014)

I would charge 35.00 or 40.00 per loaf if don't have to wrap and label each bar.   As stated though I would figure out your cost for the batch and at the very least double it but I would probably go more than that.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> The amount charged should be costs x 2 for wholesale and x 4 for retail


 
This.

Always this.

Plucking a number out of thin air is, quite frankly, a nonesense.  $20 per block or $30 per block - these mean nothing when the costs to produce aren't considered.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 6, 2014)

Lion Of Judah said:


> how much does it cost to make per batch ? because $30/15 bars = $2 dollars per bar , and that is without knowing what it cost you to make a batch of soap. that price almost seems like a wholesales price. how much do you normally charge for a bar of soap? and how do you arrive at that price ?



I charge $4 per bar.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2014)

So at $4 per bar and a 15 bar loaf, you are looking at $60 with no discount...................


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 6, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So at $4 per bar and a 15 bar loaf, you are looking at $60 with no discount...................



that is the same thing i figured


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 6, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I charge $4 per bar.


Just curious how big or small your bars are. I get $6 -$8.00 depending on the type of soap and weight. My bars average 5.5-6 oz, regular bars sell for $6 each, salt $7 special bars $8. I assume with the 1" cut they are around 4.5 oz each. Do remember to figure in all costs including utilities, packaging, shipping costs on materials etc before pricing a bar, you might be quite suprised how fast the cost adds up. Some of my special soaps are costing me $3.50 per bar to make and that is purchasing my oils and lye bulk with no shipping costs


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 6, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Some of my special soaps are costing me $3.50 per bar to make and that is purchasing my oils and lye bulk with no shipping costs



This shocked me. I suppose if you are using the really good oils or really exotic stuff (like emu oil):think: I guess I could see it but I don't usually use those ingredients in soap.  Even with more exotic salts the cost wouldn't go that high.  Are you putting gold shavings in your soap??!!


----------



## Susie (Aug 6, 2014)

Kittie said:


> I am in agreement with Lion of Judah, the customer must always be responsible for self at some point. In comparison, a customer could walk into a meat market and could buy either a presliced  prime rib steak, or an available entire 8 lb prime rib roast, and chooses the solid 8 lb roast, then cut's self when cutting it into serving sizes, but could not sue the meat store for their injury. It seems to be the same principle for a log of soap 8), and JMHO too. Aside from all that, a fully cured loaf would be quite hard to cut, or so I would think....Of course, if they were wrapped and unable to dry past a certain stage, maybe not...variables are there.




You would think so, right?  But, I live in America, where someone can sue a fast food chain because her coffee was hot.  

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/01/10/los-angeles-woman-sues-mcdonalds-over-hot-coffee/


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2014)

I sell 3 lb loaves but they are precut into 8 bars.  My soap sells for $6/bar & 6 x 8 = $48.00 and I sell them at a discount price of $45.00


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 12, 2014)

Lindy said:


> I sell 3 lb loaves but they are precut into 8 bars. My soap sells for $6/bar & 6 x 8 = $48.00 and I sell them at a discount price of $45.00



WOW.  I get 13  1 1/4" bars out of my 3 lb mold.   I was thinking $4 x13 = $52.    $48 at a discount.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 12, 2014)

That doesn't sound right.  My 5 lb log gives me 14 1 1/4" bars with a small end cut.  My 3 lb gives me about 8 bars.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2014)

My bars are 1" thick.  My 6 lb mold only gives me 20 bars...


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 22, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> That doesn't sound right. My 5 lb log gives me 14 1 1/4" bars with a small end cut. My 3 lb gives me about 8 bars.



I almost always get a "bakers dozen" out of this wooden mold I bought off EBay.  It was sold as a 3lb mold.  And I cut them at  1 1/4" thick.  I will have to post the dimensions when I get home.


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

Molds are different heights and widths.  YMMV on the number of bars.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2014)

I know molds can vary in  heights and width but they are still holding approximately 5 lbs if they are 5 lb loaves so the number of bars would be close just depending on how thick you are cutting them.   My 5 lb mold is 2 3/4 high x 3 3/8 wide and 16 3/4 long that I get 14 - 1 1/4 inch bars from.   Maybe I'm wrong in my thought process.  Mine was very close to Lindys so that's why I questioned the size mold.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 22, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> That doesn't sound right. My 5 lb log gives me 14 1 1/4" bars with a small end cut. My 3 lb gives me about 8 bars.


Does not sound right to me either. My 5-6 lb loaf gives me 14 1 1/8th" bars with an average weight of 5.5 oz.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 25, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I know molds can vary in heights and width but they are still holding approximately 5 lbs if they are 5 lb loaves so the number of bars would be close just depending on how thick you are cutting them. My 5 lb mold is 2 3/4 high x 3 3/8 wide and 16 3/4 long that I get 14 - 1 1/4 inch bars from. Maybe I'm wrong in my thought process. Mine was very close to Lindys so that's why I questioned the size mold.



When I get home from work today I will measure the inside of this loaf mold.  You all are sounding right and my 3 lb mold is not sounding like a 3 lb mold.  haha

 Shunt, that is the dimensions on the inside of your mold, right?

 Thanks everyone.

 Kathie


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, those are the dimentions of my silicone liner that fits inside my would loaf mold.  I think you may be making larger batches than you thought.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 25, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, those are the dimentions of my silicone liner that fits inside my would loaf mold. I think you may be making larger batches than you thought.



Yay....maybe I got ripped off in a good way!!!  haha  Bigger mold.   :clap:


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 26, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I know molds can vary in heights and width but they are still holding approximately 5 lbs if they are 5 lb loaves so the number of bars would be close just depending on how thick you are cutting them. My 5 lb mold is 2 3/4 high x 3 3/8 wide and 16 3/4 long that I get 14 - 1 1/4 inch bars from. Maybe I'm wrong in my thought process. Mine was very close to Lindys so that's why I questioned the size mold.



Shunt,

 This is the dimensions of my "3lb" soap mold:  2 1/2" deep, 16" long and 2 1/2" wide.

 I can cut 13  1 1/4" thick bars from this mold.

 So......what size mold do I REALLY have?   hahaha


----------



## houseofwool (Aug 26, 2014)

Is it 3 pounds of oil?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 26, 2014)

I would say it's a 5lb mold approximately.  I use 56-58 oz of oils and generally do 33-35%


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 26, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I would say it's a 5lb mold approximately. I use 56-58 oz of oils and generally do 33-35%



Shunt, I do 5% SF with a 33% oil/water weight.

 Comes out to "Soap weight before CP Cure"  63 oz.

 Total oil weight is 42 oz


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Shunt,
> 
> This is the dimensions of my "3lb" soap mold: 2 1/2" deep, 16" long and 2 1/2" wide.
> 
> ...


 
figures out to approx 40 oz oils, so yep would say 3 lb mold


----------

